# Just got in!!!



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Born Feb. 3. Jersey Giants.... love them already and just got them!!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww, I love JG's!!! First breed I ever wanted and 9 years later still at the top of my list! I had 3 black hens and could always tell them apart; One had very kind sweet eyes, one had "all business" eyes, and Mariska, I went by personality. I still have her. She's almost 10. JG's are good at laying double yolkers.


----------



## chippy99th (Dec 22, 2016)

Aww they're so adorable! I've never had Jersey Giants, but they're on my "someday" list of breeds!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

JG's are on my "one of these days" list too!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Too cute!!!I love chicks,they are just as cute as they can be.If you can,you may want to use small flake pine shavings for bedding.It absorbs moisture and odors better than newspaper and it's easier and better for them to walk on.Newspaper is slick and the chicks have a harder time getting their footing.which can cause leg problems.It's cheap and a bag lasts a long time and you won't have to clean it as often.I used newspaper in the beginning,then straw and then someone told me about the shavings and I've used them the last 10 years or so.Much,much better.


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah I just put that down for the day, I had to rush back to work. I have the big flakes that I am putting for them today when I get off work.


----------

